# Snap Turtle meat ball subs



## SlowburnFL (Jun 5, 2020)

A bit much on the bread but over all very good!

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks like a tasty sub! Care to share a recipe for the turtle meat balls?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 5, 2020)

Sure looks tasty! I haven't had turtle for a long time.

Ryan


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 5, 2020)

I've never once considered the concept of turtle being tasty until I saw that picture.

Local snapping turtles beware....


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 6, 2020)

Good looking samich.  
last I knew snappers are a protected species. don't think ya can hunt them.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 6, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> last I knew snappers are a protected species. don't think ya can hunt them.


Not around here at least. Can take as many as you want as long as they are 11" or bigger.  Snapping turtles and eastern soft shells.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2020)

Yummmm!!!  That Sammy looks Great !!!
Roll crispy on the edges---Love it!!
Like.
I haven't had Snapper in years.
I used to catch them & sell them to Restaurants when I was in my Teens.
Snapper Soup is Freaking Awesome, if made right, like the "R & S Diner" used to make it in Telford, PA!!  Of course that was in "Way Back" Days!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice sammie never seen or heard of ground snapper meat but an awesome idea.
Grandmother use to make snapping turtle pot pie.
Get as many as you want around here.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Good looking samich.
> last I knew snappers are a protected species. don't think ya can hunt them.




In PA the Snapper hunting season runs from July 1 to October 31.
The Daily Bag limit is 15 Snappers.

Bear


----------



## SlowburnFL (Jun 6, 2020)

Snap Turtles were legal.   The meatballs were made months ago and vac sealed.

Sawsage - follow a meatball recipe you like and run your meat (1/2 snap, 1/4 pork belly, 1/4 cow).  make a huge batch, cook, freeze extras!

Thanks all!  Would have replied earlier but had to pump some tanks.

River Time!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for the like Slowburn it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

